# L-Arginine



## Minnie (Mar 31, 2003)

Hi Peter

I noticed a post back in February regarding the supplement L-Arginine & you didn't know much about it's benefits during fertility treatment.

I've heard a bit of talk about it on other boards & it's benefits to improve egg quality & more & more ladies seem to be taking it prior to treatment. I was wondering if you've read anything new about it?

I have been taking it for a few weeks now as i can't imagine it will do any harm. Do you know what dose i should be taking? I've been having 500mg & increased to 1000 this last week. I'm due to start short protocol in a few days. When should i stop taking it?

Any advice/information will be greatly received.

Thanks
Minnie
XX


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Minnie said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I noticed a post back in February regarding the supplement L-Arginine & you didn't know much about it's benefits during fertility treatment.
> 
> ...


----------

